# Lucy's Babies



## MillyMolly (Jul 14, 2008)

Hello to All,
Wishing everyone a Very Merry Christmas
Just posting a few photos of Lucy and her 5 Babies born on the 17th December.
Mum and Babies are doing well.
Thank you to all who helped with the weaning questions.
Thanks
Jenny


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

What great pics....they are adorable. Merry christmas to you also.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

awww how cute.... well done to mummy xx

love the chocolate colour one.. my fav colour..


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

they are gorgeous 

i love the 2nd picture!


----------



## MillyMolly (Jul 14, 2008)

Thank you,I have quite a few photos now!! but don,t want to drive people mad with photos,so will post a few at a time:laugh:


----------



## MillyMolly (Jul 14, 2008)

a few more.


----------



## Sasha75 (Dec 20, 2008)

They are so cute with those full little belies and those pink paws...


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

awww they are gorgeous! love the one showing off his fat little belly


----------



## MillyMolly (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks for the kind messages,they are getting bigger by the day!
Their eyes should be opening soon so i will get some more photos then,
a good weekend to everyone.


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

Ah what lovely little puppies you must be proud.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awwwww they are beautuful,, so cute,, thank you for showing us,and please keep us updated,..


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

aww how cute xxx


----------



## MillyMolly (Jul 14, 2008)

Thank you all,I will post some more soon,their eyes are just beginning to open.
colliemerles	,your shih tzu,s are lovely I especially love Chole,I love the dark brown.All your dogs are lovely but I am biased to the Shih Tzu,s
Are they of simular ages?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

MillyMolly said:


> Thank you all,I will post some more soon,their eyes are just beginning to open.
> colliemerles	,your shih tzu,s are lovely I especially love Chole,I love the dark brown.All your dogs are lovely but I am biased to the Shih Tzu,s
> Are they of simular ages?


my Chloe is 12 months,her colour has lightened alot, i have clipped her fur to now, Sooty and Maisie are just over six months, ......


----------



## MillyMolly (Jul 14, 2008)

Are Sooty and Maise from the same litter?
Yes they do lighten a lot,Charlie,our older shih tzu (8yr) was very dark around
the face when young,its funny how their fur lightens so much.
How do you cope with 5 dogs? 2 is bad enough,although I think shih tzu,s are good little dogs.My 2 are really well behaved most of the time


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i have had animals all my life, i would never be without them, i love dogs, all breeds or cross breeds, my partner has dogs to,lurches and terriers, so i have more than 5 here to look after, and i allso have a cat,
no we never got Maisie and Sooty from the same litter, maisie is afew weeks younger than Sooty,


----------



## MillyMolly (Jul 14, 2008)

colliemerles,with all your dogs ,how do you manage at feeding time?
will they all eat the same feed?


----------



## siany (Jan 3, 2009)

ahhhhhhhhh cute.x.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

MillyMolly said:


> colliemerles,with all your dogs ,how do you manage at feeding time?
> will they all eat the same feed?


i stick to a routine, i put each dogs bowl in a certain place, so they all know where there food is, sometimes the to younger shih tzus, might try to creep up to one of the other dogs food bowls, but one growl, and they go away, so no trouble at feeding times,.......


----------



## firstforpets (Sep 8, 2008)

So so cute!! Are they causing havoc yet or have you still got that to look forward to? lol


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Super piccys!
They are soo cute!!
Mum looks shattered.
Was it hectic over xmas with them?


----------



## MillyMolly (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi
Thanks,No it was,nt too back over christmas as they are still small and not too active,but they are getting about more and one tried to escape out of its bed last night!
it was a quiet christmas,as we are normally out and about with the kids,but of course we had to look after the puppies.
their eyes are open now,so i will post some photos soon.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww yes please, we love pics,,,,,,,,,,,,......


----------

